# Santa came early!



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

just what i need to haul my snow blower around!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice … just keep an eye on it, as that is a lot of weight going up and down on that, even under normal driving.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have the steel version of that and I use it all the time to move equipment around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Nice … just keep an eye on it, as that is a lot of weight going up and down on that, even under normal driving.


it has a substantial steel sub-structure that connects to the receiver. has a 500 lb weight capacity. 8" side rails and tie downs. my blower only weighs 160 lbs.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Harbor freight ? They have good reviews.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

picked it up used. i think it is a maxx tow product.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep .Maxx. 

I bought one of those this past summer. Yard sale find. It was new and they sold it to me for $125. I don't know how much they are new. Exact same carrier. I bought it mainly for my Troy Bilt Horse tiller for when I till gardens in the spring.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I bought one similar to that at harbour freight, mine has a 1 piece ramp.
Use it all winter long. Great for hauling 24” Wide blowers.You can load wider ones but the bucket has to be angled above the top of the gates.
Has worked great for years.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I've loaded wider ones in a pinch but I usually try to keep the snowblower buckets at 26" or less (you also need to account for the skid shoes). Here's my HF version that hauling a 26" bucket, as you can see, it was a very tight fit:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ok, ready to go! expecting up to 17" through tuesday. i hate to get it dirty. never used a blower before, always shoveled.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice setup. You may want to bungee cord the gas can to keep it from sliding around or bouncing up.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

yes, i will either bring the gas inside, or do that. also will be taking a couple of shovels.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rwh,

Nice setup …. good wheel chock … shovel and xtra shear pins, your all set.

I am fortunate to have an aluminum trailer I bought years ago ….


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> yes, i will either bring the gas inside, or do that. also will be taking a couple of shovels.


Sweet setup.

Question,.........if your getting maybe 17" of snow where are you going with it?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Sweet setup.
> 
> Question,.........if your getting maybe 17" of snow where are you going with it?


taking it out for a driving dry run tomorrow before the snow starts.. after finishing snow removal at home, there are several other locations to attend to. online forecast says 11-17 total, but maybe over a couple of days. i plan on using the blower for heavy storms, and esp. ones that come in overnight, when you wake up to 12". i like shoveling, but am open to some mechanical assistance.

thinking of attaching a couple of safety rods to the carrier.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

These are similar to what I used at night on the end of rail when I transported it over the road … can see it in any weather for any distance. I left them on flashing strobe.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> taking it out for a driving dry run tomorrow before the snow starts.. after finishing snow removal at home, there are several other locations to attend to. online forecast says 11-17 total, but maybe over a couple of days. i plan on using the blower for heavy storms, and esp. ones that come in overnight, when you wake up to 12". i like shoveling, but am open to some mechanical assistance.
> 
> thinking of attaching a couple of safety rods to the carrier.


Ha Ha ha OK when I wake up to 12" I like the blower.
Read my signature.:grin:

I even bought an electric shovel last year for the porches. Only used it once last year on my front porch, it sure beats shoveling.
It is like a mini snow thrower. A OK.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

oneacer said:


> @rwh,
> 
> Nice setup …. good wheel chock … shovel and xtra shear pins, your all set.
> 
> I am fortunate to have an aluminum trailer I bought years ago ….


i thought about a trailer, but didn't want the storage and costs associated with them. this carrier can be stored pretty easily, and hooked up quickly. my 4runner can carry lots inside, and uhaul trailers can be as little as $15 for 24 hr rentals.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rwh,

I totally agree , that is great for what you are using it for. Low to the ground like my trailer, and you even have the fold down ramps as well.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok. I'm jealous. I love it. Both your setup and the gentleman's trailer set-up mentioned above. I'm picking mine up this week and will be renting a trailer. I'd love a set-up like that for my Ford Expedition. Congrat's!!! Looks great. I'm certain your "back" is going to appreciate that Ariens. 😁😁😁


----------

